# LASIK, (Laser Eye Correction) - Dubai



## Tony J (May 8, 2011)

Hi, Have any of you had LASIK done in Dubai?

If you could recommend a particular eye surgeon / clinic, and the approx
cost - I will be really grateful.

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Spoke to Moorfields, cost of both eyes is around 12 to 14k depending on the procedure. Give them a call for more info. I'm going to do it myself here sometime in July/August once I find some more information on the doctors.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi tony/zin, did either of you find out anymore on this? i had my eyes lasered about 10 years ago now, but now they have got very weak and i would be interested in having it done again if the price is right and it is simple here.

thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's not a single person in Dubai that I'd trust to wash my car let alone fire a laser into my eyeball, it's not worth the risk here.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I think implantable lenses are better than laser correction.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

LASIK can't fix the aging process. Just because you had it before, doesn't mean you will have the same results again.

And as mentioned, go somewhere else to have it done if you are going to do it!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Moorfields have a reputation to uphold and the doctors actually came from the one in London so I'm leaning towards them right now. My other option would be to go to Moorfields in London instead.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> There's not a single person in Dubai that I'd trust to wash my car let alone fire a laser into my eyeball, it's not worth the risk here.


Eye surgery, boss?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Zin - I would strongly recommend Moorfields London over Moorfields Dubai. I think the latter is just a Moorfields franchise and surprisingly London don't seem to care that its damaging their excellent reputation.

A good friend had laser surgery at Moorfields Dubai last year and wasn't given any after care. He was in terrible pain for the whole weekend after the procedure and could not contact anyone at Moorfields for help or advice. He ended up getting advice from a doctor friend. 

Seeing what he went through certainly puts me off considering any type of laser surgery here. As most so called "professionals" here are totally incompetent expect the same is true of "eye surgeons". Not something I would like to chance disproving...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Jumeirah Jim, this is the kind of stuff I'l like to hear more about. That does make me re-consider.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly, it's not the doctor who decide the quality it's the lasik machine, but why you don't go for intra-lasik which more precise & accurate.

I've done it with the british lasik & .... (don't remeber).... Center, but it was Core wave lasik.
charges were 10000 dhs for both eyes.
Just opposite Jumeirah park.

The doctor is british but originally from eygpt Dr. tamer if i'm not wrong.
I believe he was the first Doctor to have Phd in lasik surgeries. He took it from Spain as I remember.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> There's not a single person in Dubai that I'd trust to wash my car let alone fire a laser into my eyeball, it's not worth the risk here.


Very true. I wont recommend anyone to visit any doctor here except for fever/cough/cold.


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

I am not sure how comfortable you will be with it, but some hospitals of international repute in India will offer you this lasik treatment at a comfortable cost. You can plan your trip, get operated by doctors of international repute practicising in India, US, UK etc., recuperate in a resort....and the hit would be at par with what you might get here.....holiday cum treatment!! 
Try to compare the costs....
Good luck!


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

zin said:


> Thanks Jumeirah Jim, this is the kind of stuff I'l like to hear more about. That does make me re-consider.


This is a little off topic but maybe worth mentioning. If you happen to visit Manila, visit American Eye Institute. They've been doing Lasik for over 20 years now and people from all over the world have been visiting the country just to have Lasik. Cost is only 1000 USD for both eyes and considering the quality of the procedure and care given to me..it was well worth it. I had mine done in 2001 and my vision is still 20/20.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Right. So I did LASIK here in the end because at the end of the day you want to be able to go to the person who did your eyes if you have any problems than have to travel to another country. 

I have to say - Gulf Eye Center - South African lady called Dr. Grimm. 100% recommedation. I felt so comfortable, she explained absolutely everything before, during and after the surgery. During the surgery I was told exactly what to expect, what I was able to see at the time, what feeling I would have in my eye - so nothing was a worry or a surprise. I had already received 3 different recommedations about her before I went ahead with it. She's been doing it for 9 years in Dubai if memory serves. 

Cost was just over 11k for both eyes and this includes the pre-op eye tests, the eye drops plus a visit the next day, week, month, 3 months, 6 months and year and if you are in any discomfort you can show up for further after-care.


----------



## wjwat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

zin said:


> Right. So I did LASIK here in the end because at the end of the day you want to be able to go to the person who did your eyes if you have any problems than have to travel to another country.
> 
> I have to say - Gulf Eye Center - South African lady called Dr. Grimm. 100% recommedation. I felt so comfortable, she explained absolutely everything before, during and after the surgery. During the surgery I was told exactly what to expect, what I was able to see at the time, what feeling I would have in my eye - so nothing was a worry or a surprise. I had already received 3 different recommedations about her before I went ahead with it. She's been doing it for 9 years in Dubai if memory serves.
> 
> Cost was just over 11k for both eyes and this includes the pre-op eye tests, the eye drops plus a visit the next day, week, month, 3 months, 6 months and year and if you are in any discomfort you can show up for further after-care.


Bump! I am now looking into laser at Moorfields, gulf eye centre or British LASIK centre. I am not worried about cost but am concerned about the age / quality of the equipment used, post op care and the skill of the Dr doing the procedure.

Zin, most people I have spoken to have used British LASIK or moorfields. What made you choose gulf eye? Just the recommendations or something else? I assume they do bladeless?


----------

